# best belt for 02 sportsman 500 ho?



## dropdead270 (Mar 8, 2012)

what is the best belt to use in a 2002 polaris sportsman 500 ho?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OEM belts seem to be the best really. At least on kawi's. I'm sure the Polaris OEM belt Is the same.


----------

